# Help! Strange Flesh Colored Bumps on Face



## Lmp21 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to Spectra-- hopefully I am posting in the appropriate forum.

I could use some help with identifying what these unsightly bumps on my face are.  Here are a few details:

Flesh colored--> on cheeks and temples only. 

Relatively flat, and only slightly raised. 

Can only be seen under light when face is angled toward the sun or lamp. 

Do not itch, burn, or present any discomfort. 

I went to my dermatologist, who had no idea what they were-- he said the only way to tell for sure was to do a biopsy-- but I don't want a scar on my cheek.

I am hoping someone here might know what they are, and be able to offer some helpful tips as to getting rid of them 

I am currently using: differin gel in the night and BPO in the morning, wash with Purpose and moisturize with acne.org moisturizer. I use an eltaMD physical spf.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 12, 2016)

Do you exfoliate regularly?


----------



## Lmp21 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi Shelly!! Thank you so much for your reply-- I appreciate it. I didn't notice I had a reply-- so I apologize for the late reply.


I'm currently using Differin.1% gel. I've used it for 6 months now since getting off of accutane.  I use purpose as a mild cleanser and I avoid oil based moisturizers as this seems to worsen it. Recently I tried salicylic acid 2% as a leave on treatment, but this didn't control the oil production, acne or bumps. The Differin has been successfully keeping oil production next to normal, however there is no change in the bumps. I added benzoyl peroxide 2.5 % and switched to an oil-free hyaluronic moisturizer during the day and it has helped, but doesn't get rid of the bumps completely.

I tried many chemical exfoliates: aha's, Bha's, glycolic, etc... but no luck.

Drying them out with differin and benzoyl peroxide seems to help but leaves my skin quite dehydrated. If I cut the differin, oil production increases, but my skin sensitivity and redness is reduced. If I cut the benzoyl the bumps appear "fuller", or more noticeable. 

Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lmp21 are there sometimes a light red ring around them & do they look like tiny blisters??? Sorry submitted before attaching link http://www.healthline.com/health/heat-rash-pictures-remedies#Overview1 I thought pic 4 matched your description the best. Hope it helps.


----------



## Lmp21 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi Lin1018!!

Thank you so much for your reply-- I appreciate it!!!

This is quite interesting... it looks similar, and I do know that it worsens when I use heavy moisturizers. All throughout my course of Accutane I noticed these bumps, and it was perhaps due to the excessive use of moisturizer I had to use during the course. I knew it was somehow connected but didn't know how. 

Thanks for brining this to my Attention Lin, I'll look more into this condition and bring it to my dermatologists' attention. Please send any other thoughts or research my way! *hugs*


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 27, 2016)

Lmp21 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to Spectra-- hopefully I am posting in the appropriate forum.
> 
> ...



Here is a suggestion for you not to use soaps. Always use face wash to avoid red bumps.


----------

